# Games Pigeons Play



## rallow (Dec 23, 2005)

There is one game I play with my pet pigeon that I think not only shows her smarts, but also shows how much she enjoys interacting with her human friends. Since Lucy Liu is “almost” completely trained to poop in one place, I often give her free run of the house. Strangely as often as not she will opt to walk about rather than fly. Many times when I’ve gone looking for her I’ll find her standing in the middle of one room or another just looking around. If however I am sitting in the living room and know that she is there too, though not in my line of site, I will say something like “Where’s Lucy?”, “Where is my bird?”, or “Where is that bird girl?”. If she hears this and is under a table or behind a chair, she will always come running out immediately to show me where she is. It’s not so much her responding to my voice that I find so remarkable and entertaining, it’s the way she looks at me, as if to say “don’t worry, I’m right here!”


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

What a great story. Lucy Liu is truly special. 

Maggie


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

rallow said:


> There is one game I play with my pet pigeon that I think not only shows her smarts, but also shows how much she enjoys interacting with her human friends. Since Lucy Liu is “almost” completely trained to poop in one place, I often give her free run of the house. Strangely as often as not she will opt to walk about rather than fly. Many times when I’ve gone looking for her I’ll find her standing in the middle of one room or another just looking around. If however I am sitting in the living room and know that she is there too, though not in my line of site, I will say something like “Where’s Lucy?”, “Where is my bird?”, or “Where is that bird girl?”. If she hears this and is under a table or behind a chair, she will always come running out immediately to show me where she is. It’s not so much her responding to my voice that I find so remarkable and entertaining, it’s the way she looks at me, as if to say “don’t worry, I’m right here!”


very nice story, you're pigeon is nice and clever


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is so cool. Yes, pigeons are smart and they do understand what we say.
I talk to mine all the time. I have long converation with Tiny and Andrew and when I am sad they look me in the yes as if they know, their expressions on their faces are priceless.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Aaah, that is so cute! she sounds like one bird I'd like to pick up and hug!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeons have such rich social interactions. You are so lucky that Lucy includes you in hers! Does she ever initiate a game?


----------



## rallow (Dec 23, 2005)

If you mean does Lucy Liu ever hide on purpose so that I will look for her, No, I don’t think so. She does however imitate my action all the time, such as when she pecks my keyboard when I’m typing. I have a computer in the living room and she has learned that if she steps on the keyboard the screen saver will go off and it will light up. It’s funny to see her step on the keys and then step back and watch. She learned this on her own while exploring her apartment.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

rallow said:


> If you mean does Lucy Liu ever hide on purpose so that I will look for her, No, I don’t think so. She does however imitate my action all the time, such as when she pecks my keyboard when I’m typing. I have a computer in the living room and she has learned that if she steps on the keyboard the screen saver will go off and it will light up. It’s funny to see her step on the keys and then step back and watch. She learned this on her own while exploring her apartment.


shes really clever  cute little story about your pet


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, she is so smart. How funny.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I just love seeing them run. Their little feet carrying those plump bodies - it's so funny. But it's wonderful you have a pigeon like that. I wish I could have one.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh how nice...!


Lucy Liu is most cool...


I wish more of mine were like that...sometimes I look all over for one, calling them and so on, only to find them finally, standing on something somewhere preening then looking at me as if to say, "What? - do you want something?"

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

My beautiful MuMu and I would play finger fight. She would grab and wrestle with my fingers. She would also dance for me if I asked her too, and tapped on whatever she was standing on, with my finger tips. She's dance and spin.
Daryl


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

Tigeon goes on the back of my rocking chair to have a little ride! He also likes to tease the doves in their cages, like to say "I am free, you are not"  
But when I let them fly, I keep Tigeon in my hands. He is too strong and tough for them!

Suz.


----------



## rallow (Dec 23, 2005)

I think Lucy Liu is the way she is because she has been raised as a part of a human family, with no other pigeons around. Like an old lady she is extremely set in her ways and just hates it if anything changes. If she is sitting on my shoulder and I walk to our hall door and open it, she will let out one short hooting sound and fly back into the living room. I am convinced that this sound is an expression of extreme fear and apprehension at the prospect of going to an unknown place. The only other time I’ve heard this sound from her was once when I moved her cage to another room with he in it. She did it repeatedly while looking just so pitiful, that I had no choice but to move her back.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

rallow said:


> ...If she is sitting on my shoulder and I walk to our hall door and open it, she will let out one short hooting sound and fly back into the living room. I am convinced that this sound is an expression of extreme fear and apprehension...


Yes, the "whoo!" is a warning to the flock members of danger in the area. I think it's a quiet call so it doesn't draw the attention of the predator. One day, Bliss let out a "WHOO!!!" and came scrambling into the coop. I went out, expecting a bald eagle on top of the aviary. It was just my husband, working on the roof, but from the bird's perspective, he didn't belong there!


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

*There is one game I play with my pet pigeon that I think not only shows her smarts, but also shows how much she enjoys interacting with her human friends. Since Lucy Liu is “almost” completely trained to poop in one place, I often give her free run of the house. Strangely as often as not she will opt to walk about rather than fly. Many times when I’ve gone looking for her I’ll find her standing in the middle of one room or another just looking around. If however I am sitting in the living room and know that she is there too, though not in my line of site, I will say something like “Where’s Lucy?”, “Where is my bird?”, or “Where is that bird girl?”. If she hears this and is under a table or behind a chair, she will always come running out immediately to show me where she is. It’s not so much her responding to my voice that I find so remarkable and entertaining, it’s the way she looks at me, as if to say “don’t worry, I’m right here!”*
That is so cute


----------

